# CarPro Iron X Soap Gel



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

I am just getting set for a few weeks off here while I am between leaving a teaching job and starting another. In preparation for a detailing session to keep me ammused I have been ordering a few supplies, the latest of which is CarPro's Iron X Soap Gel.

So anyway, I decided to give it a wee go on the wheels to see how it gets on. The wheels were not overly grubby even though the car throws out the brake dust like nobody's business

I used a wee detailing brush and about half an inch of the gel in the glass.








The wheels before 








































Soap Gel applied 
























Washed off with the garden hose

































Really impressed with the results

Matthew


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just brush the gel on?

Looks VERY impressive :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats good going..whats the cost?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Thats good going..whats the cost?


Some prices here to give you an idea. :thumb:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/CarPro_Iron_X_Soap_Gel_1.html#aIXSG500

So, about 20ml per wheel? :speechles


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> Just brush the gel on?
> 
> Looks VERY impressive :thumb:


yea I just brushed it on and waited a few minutes



Liverpool-Lad said:


> Thats good going..whats the cost?


£21.63 with DW discount applied for the 1L


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Matthew
i think its one of the most economic cleaning you just done here, 
one question though, you wrote ironx in between the pics, you meant the Soap Gel or the ironx ??


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

sorry i was supposed to say soap gel. ill fix it now.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

amiller said:


> Some prices here to give you an idea. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/CarPro_Iron_X_Soap_Gel_1.html#aIXSG500
> 
> So, about 20ml per wheel? :speechles


i would say more like 10ml used here, but only he can tell, we actually made it stronger now, thats why you see it so powerful,

Matthew , did you use this on your car paint while washing too? there are many guys here who would like to see how the soap gel look like while washing the car.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great test Matthew, will definately try your method as i didnt get the greatest results using the gel on sponge method.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Good going.. now just need..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-x-GENUINE-B...=110659618951&ps=63&clkid=8108870421870888038


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

Bez said:


> Good going.. now just need..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-x-GENUINE-B...=110659618951&ps=63&clkid=8108870421870888038


I have a set of those which arrived today lol



slrestoration said:


> Great test Matthew, will definately try your method as i didnt get the greatest results using the gel on sponge method.


Tbh I have never tried the sponge as I just wanted a play to start with. I think the brush will allow you to direct the product into the most needed places while providing a bit of rub.



Cquartz said:


> i would say more like 10ml used here, but only he can tell, we actually made it stronger now, thats why you see it so powerful,
> 
> Matthew , did you use this on your car paint while washing too? there are many guys here who would like to see how the soap gel look like while washing the car.


There is hardly any product used, it's hard to see the difference between the full bottle and now after use. A little of this stuff goes a long way.

I have not tried it on the paintwork yet as I did not have time the other day. I initially intend to use this purely for the wheels and ironx spray for the paint.

I will report back tomorrow I'll get a bit of time after work to apply a bit to the paint.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Great test Matthew, will definately try your method as i didnt get the greatest results using the gel on sponge method.


Just make sure the sponge is wet , shouldnt be a problem , no need diluting with water
we actually made it stronger little more so people will like the wash with the red color they look for.

Metthew, the soap gel has soap in it , it meant for car paint and after for wheels, the same consumption you had equally will be the same on the car. round 20ml for complete car wash..try it , you wont be disappointed.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I use this as well, I find it cleans the wheels just as well as my IronX - my wheels aren't that grubby though to start. 

I would say I use very very little for the whole car, I too use a pastry, OOPS, I mean "detailing" brush to apply it as I found the sponge/cotton rag wasn't as economical and I'm a tight a**e. 

Smells as good as IronX though, if not better(!)


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Cquartz said:


> Just make sure the sponge is wet , shouldnt be a problem , no need diluting with water
> we actually made it stronger little more so people will like the wash with the red color they look for.
> 
> Metthew, the soap gel has soap in it , it meant for car paint and after for wheels, the same consumption you had equally will be the same on the car. round 20ml for complete car wash..try it , you wont be disappointed.


I didn't really get the results I was after with the sponge on paintwork method either with the soap gel, although I'll give it another go at some point. I was about to sell it on but having seen this I'll use it for the wheels with a brush. Good idea. :thumb:


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

That looks like it works quite well.

I tried IronX for 1st time this weekend and loved that so if it works out a bit cheaper per use ?


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

As promised I gave the car a wee going over when I got in from work earlier. There was no time for a detailed wash as it was about to start raining. The car was treated with ironX not that long ago so I found the results quite surprising.



Cquartz said:


> Metthew, the soap gel has soap in it , it meant for car paint and after for wheels, the same consumption you had equally will be the same on the car. round 20ml for complete car wash..try it , you won't be disappointed.


Out with the snow foam to start with to remove the most of the junk 
















A good blast off followed. 
Due to the looming weather I filled up the snow foam bottle with the soap gel (aprox 10mm worth from the base of the bottle) and the rest with hot water. 
shooting the soap gel
























At first nothing was happening and I thought there were very few contaminants as a result of the previous weeks ironX treatment. After 10 mins I had the following


















































































The ground was a nice shade of pink

































Matthew


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice think i shall be ordering some of this, thanks for posting this up Matthew:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, so you snow-foamed with Soap Gel? I hope you cleaned out your lance very well! :thumb:

So how much of the product in the bottle and what lance setting? looks brilliant!


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are some pretty impressive shots Matthew, I always wondered what this stuff would be like in the foam lance.


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> wow, so you snow-foamed with Soap Gel? I hope you cleaned out your lance very well! :thumb:
> 
> So how much of the product in the bottle and what lance setting? looks brilliant!


snow foamed with standard snow foam first, washed out the bottle and lance, filled with about two table spoons worth of the soap gel and hot water and began foaming with the soap gel and water combo. At first I thought I had left a bit of the snow foam in the lance but sure enough it stayed foamy until the end of the gel water combo.

Matthew

ooh lance setting - full suds setting


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

That's very interesting, hadn't thought of running it through the lance! :speechles


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

matthewrblack said:


> snow foamed with standard snow foam first, washed out the bottle and lance, filled with about two table spoons worth of the soap gel and hot water and began foaming with the soap gel and water combo. At first I thought I had left a bit of the snow foam in the lance but sure enough it stayed foamy until the end of the gel water combo.
> 
> Matthew
> 
> ooh lance setting - full suds setting


Thank you Matthew

thats exactly what im trying to tell for the past 3 months we launched this new idea to everyone, ! 
*WASH YOUR CAR AND REMOVE IRONS IN SAME TIME* 
we actually made it stronger power two months ago, since some customers complained about "not enough color changing" its still less powerful than ironX but as you show here , very good effect.
the snow foam idea is new to us even, didnt thought about that, so thanks for another market opening. 
as you see all, no need much to use while washing, normal wash or by snow foaming.

we have another idea how to develop more the ironX range , but this is still secret :thumb:

p.s - make sure to rinse well the lancer after you finished, if its made from Metal iron. !!


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

Just seem them shots and they look amazing :shock:

Think i need some of this stuff


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys cant see vids or pics. it says been moved or deleted


----------

